

Ask HN:Want to Learn Objective C/Cocoa - No Previous Coding Knowledge - vinalk

So i couldn't find a training institute in miles to learn Programing for OS X/Iphone. Have no previous experience in coding. Have only added bookmarks from previous HN discussions.oh by the way my first post here.:) and you guys are just great!
======
inklesspen
I recommend the following books:

Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X:
<http://my.safaribooksonline.com/9780321562739>

Programming in Objective-C 2.0, Second Edition:
<http://my.safaribooksonline.com/9780321605559>

Ironically, while the first book has a more thorough discussion of Cocoa, the
second book is the one with the iPhone section. Get both; they complement each
other.

------
ethridge
There is a 'Learn Series' from APRESS 'Learn C on the Mac', 'Learn Objective-C
on the Mac', 'Learn Cocoa on the Mac', and finally 'Beginning iPhone
Development: Exploring the iPhone SDK'. Apple also has very good documentation
on their developers site.

